
Ask HN: Any suggestion about server administration tool for solo developer? - ciaoben
Hi to all, I am a solo developer working fulltime for a company.<p>I am developing a side project that hope to launch before the end of the year. I have basic knowdledge of server administration, let&#x27;s say just enough to be dangerous :).<p>I have set up docker-compose configuration for my dev environment with the hope to gain &quot;agility&quot; when I&#x27;ll need to go in production.<p>I keep reading that docker is not for production, So I am asking.. what is the best tool for my kind of situation? What should I focus on learning ?
======
smt88
What's the stack?

